# New pictures of the ratlings!



## silverynitrate (Apr 30, 2007)

Evie and Pip








Let me out!








Pebbles just chilling. No longer biting *hard* either. I was about to give up on her too.








Pip, Tweek and Smudge enjoy the windowsill.








Ratpile!
















Rathug.








Not visible but in the picture: Pebbles
And just for fun some of my fish:


----------



## 2manyrats (Apr 10, 2007)

I really like the one where she's like "Duurrrrrr.... there's a bar in my mouth."

And the first window pile. Very cute photo.


----------



## gems2022 (Apr 13, 2007)

The window pile is sooo cute!


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

AWWW! RATHUG ON THE RATPILE OMG!!!


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

Very cute! Love the rat pile!


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

haha, "durr" indeed. made me *actually* LOL (because usually when i type that i just chuckled under my breath, but CUMB doesn't even make sense...) cute pic, love it!


----------



## fallinstar (Nov 26, 2006)

aww so cute


----------



## lizzydeztic (Mar 15, 2007)

awwww how sweet. the "durr i have a bar in my mouth" rattie is adorable. and i love the tan one with the white snout. awww <3


----------



## cozmonkey (May 31, 2007)

Aww your ratties are adorable! I Love the one with the bar in it's mouth! Also you stole my rats name, Evie! :lol:

And another thing, what country do you come from, and what make is the purple cage you've got? Because my rats need a new cage. 

Thanks.


----------



## chrisstrikeagain (Apr 10, 2007)

they are precious.


----------

